# Taille police lecteur Safari ios7



## Gabcont (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, depuis ios7, il me semble qu'il n'est plus possible de changer la taille de la police dans le lecteur de safari... C'est assez gênant!
Avez vous une solution? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lauange (9 Novembre 2013)

Salut, peut être dans Général/Accessibilité/ Caractère plus gros.


----------



## Gabcont (9 Novembre 2013)

Salut!
Merci, en effet ça marche, mais ça affecte aussi d'autres application, tel que mail...
C'est dommage que l'on ne puisse plus régler ça indépendamment..


----------

